# Top 5 leader lines



## Saltlifer88 (May 31, 2021)

What's the best name brand and pound test line to make leaders out of for surf fishing?


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

Depends on what you are targeting, and how you are going about it.


----------



## Saltlifer88 (May 31, 2021)

Mostly bull reds, sharks and stingray


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Minimum of 50 but in a pinch I have used 40 and 60 for that matter when just for drum.(Like I ran out on the beach and it was NOT planned)......brand is sort of like cars. Some swear at it and some swear by it. You put that shark in there......that opens a whole another can of worms honestly. With that said I had a blue rig(my rig which is nothing more than a light drum rig with 50 pound flouro and a #5 circle hook ) on my wife's rod and we were not seeing any really big blues. It was 50 pound leader with 65 pound braid on a 4500 daiwa BG last week. She pulled in a 6 1/2 foot hammer head.......you can do it but I can assure you the rod,reel and line did not like it one bit.


----------



## Saltlifer88 (May 31, 2021)

Ok thanks for the advice could you give ideas from personal experience on brand name


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

if you are talking about shock leader for casting, I like 50 lb. Big Game. Easy to get, ties well and cheap. If you are talking about "hook leaders" for rigs, I use 100 lb. test suffix or big game.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

I like Daiwa flouro......I just have a good source for it. I make my rigs with it in various weights. Often just use it for leader too. With that said any brand name clear mono is probably fine for fishing. I'm sure some of the people more into distance casting can lead you better than me. I'm just a old man fishing and having fun. Take my advice as such.....just been doing it a long time.


----------

